# Hitachi M12V Speeds



## pager8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am still unable to find the relative speed settings in rpm on my older Hitachi m12v, Can anybody help as I am trying to use a Large Lock mitre bit in 22mm stock and have no idea of speed settings on the numbered dial. Please help


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pager8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am still unable to find the relative speed settings in rpm on my older Hitachi m12v, Can anybody help as I am trying to use a Large Lock mitre bit in 22mm stock and have no idea of speed settings on the numbered dial. Please help


Hi Geoff - not sure anyone without a electronic tac can answer that. I just uploaded the manual for that one down in the reference section. All it says is "1" is minimum and "5" is maximum. For that big lock mitre, I'd be inclined to put it on #1.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

John is right on 

=======



jschaben said:


> Hi Geoff - not sure anyone without a electronic tac can answer that. I just uploaded the manual for that one down in the reference section. All it says is "1" is minimum and "5" is maximum. For that big lock mitre, I'd be inclined to put it on #1.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Geoffrey.
The min speed on the router is 8000 rpm & the max speed is 20000 rpm. starting at #1 each number should increase the speed by 3000 rpm. 
#1 - 8000 rpm
#2 - 11000 rpm
#3 - 14000 rpm
#4 - 17000 rpm
#5 - 20000 rpm
This should be pretty close.


----------



## pager8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Many Thanks guys for your help, that gives me a starting point.Thanks once again


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

pager8 said:


> Many Thanks guys for your help, that gives me a starting point.Thanks once again


Hi Geoffrey:

If that bit is so big you want to run it at 8,000 RPM, you might just consider putting it in a table. I don't know the diameter of the bit you're using but anything larger than, say, 1 1/2" I would be putting into a table. If it's 2 1/2" or bigger there's no way in hell that I'd be using it without a table. 

Make sure you study how to use a bit in a table. Bits require that you feed into the cutting action of the bit and keep your hands downstream of the bit (the material to be cut.) If you're using bits with bearings in a table, make sure you use a safety pin or a fence.

I'm sorry if you already practice this but I can make no assumptions when it comes to safety.


----------



## pager8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input Allthumbs, Yes indeed the bit is mounted in a table I am not brave enough to even contemplate otherwise.
Thanks once again
Pager8


----------

